# Is Hoyts lowest poundage bow 20-30, or 30-40?



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I want to buy my girlfriend an Ultratec. Is Hoyt's lowest poundage bow 20-30, or 30-40? I cannot tell from their brochure.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Lowest draw weight*

Rsilvers (sorry, I don't know your real name), just call a local Hoyt dealer and they can help you. My UltraTec was ordered at 40 lbs and it is turned wayyyyy down to about 30 (which is really comfortable and very easy to learn to handle). Hoops in Clinton, call JR.

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

They are all so grumpy. I really have not had much luck with bow dealers. They are almost never knowledgeable enough to answer my questions, but then translate that into gruff talk rather than saying they don't know much. They might have 30+ years of experience, but in 3 weeks of reading and talking to people on this forum I have picked up things they could never help me with.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

According to the 2003 chart, you can get the ultratec as low as 30-40# with either limb or cam setup.


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

RSilvers, Call Reedy's Archery, they have at least 1 woman on staff (Wendy, you there??) and I am sure they can happilly answer your questions. They are a big hoyt shop.

--Bob


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Reedy's sold me the wrong arrows twice. They adjusted the weight on a bow but forgot to set the tiller, leaving one limb all the way in, and the other all the way out. They sold me a bow that had a peep thread on it, so it was probably used and I didn't know it. I could go on and on. But honestly, they had a used Ultratec in 30-40lbs that I should have bought but it was before I knew what it was.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Rsilvers, weird things happen at all pro shops, I guess! 
Did you get all the information you needed to decide which bow? What about the Merlins? They look very very very nice!!!!

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

My friend is going to Vegas and will take a close look. I will go to the Andover shoot and see if I see any. Meanwhile, if Hoyt ships my Protec this week, then it will arrive on time (5 weeks). If it does, I will be inclined to buy two more Hoyts (an Ultratec for me, and one for her). If it does not come, I will wait until Andover and then decide. Max3000/RapidCam2, Ultratec/Cam1.5, Conquest-III/Minimax are the most likely choices.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi..I'm here!
Rsilvers....I can't believe you've had that much trouble with Reedy's!! If you remember who worked on the bow, I'd call and "complain"....I know that they have very knowledgeable people working there. Unfortunately, it's pretty hard to come by a 40# bow "in stock" at any shop. I do have a platinum vortec that would probably fit, if you're intersted...


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello Wendy,

I don't need to complain. I will still shop there when it makes the most sense to me, such as if I am in the area -- I will just shop defensively rather than be open to their advice. I complained about the limb setting being asymmetric when I was there, and had them redo it. On the arrows -- I am starting to think very few people, even dealers 30 years in the business, know anything about arrows. I trust myself now using AA and TAP. I think what happened was "they sold out of stock." The least they could have done was recommended they not be cut down, but honestly I am pretty sure that concept is too advanced. As for the peep threads being on my string when I bought a "new" bow, someone who knows them said they probably put it on so someone could test the bow in the store. Seems hard to believe they would go through that much trouble before a sale. And when I asked what someone should look for in a target, as opposed to a hunting bow, the saleperson did not mention anything like longer brace height or longer limbs or 65% letoff or any of the things I since learned about on my own. But I sensed his loss for words so it kept me from buying without learning more. So really the only way to shop is to learn everything. I did this when I bought a diamond for an engagement ring and it is the only way to buy one of those! (unless someone asks me).


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Rsilvers,

You mentioned going to Andover? For the nationals at the end of the month?? If so, you'll have to look me up - Fri/Sat 5pm line.

Any other of you women shooting NAA Nationals in Mass?

Anne: You and me definately have to hook up girl!!!! 

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok Denise. I will look for you..


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

NOw how are we gonna look for each other if we don't know each other! lol

I am about 5'3, long blonde hair in a pony tail and I shoot a blue and black face Hoyt Sapphire - I will have a Scooby custom airbrushed black satin jacket and blue and white feathers.

Look for you too!

Denise


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I will have a white shirt, Land's End Pima polo, long sleeve and navy blue pants (custom dyed navy solid color BDUs). 5'9" Black shoes.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Woops. I must go off to my JOAD lesson. (I am 34, but I am making up for what I didn't have access to as a kid).


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Cool. They scored us all (39 people in the class). I got the highest score, 272/300. All from reading lots of books for the four weeks I have been interested in archery.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*Bow poundage*

Just an FYI, Hoyt lists their bows in 10 lb increments, and you would order the bow at peak weight. The catalogue states 30-70 lbs on an ultratec, so you could get a 20-30 lb bow for your girlfriend.

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'm a Hoyt dealer - and low and behold a woman too! I've been doing this for 12 years with my parents who have more than 35 years experience in the archery business, and we don't just outfit hunting equipment or men, we have a very large JOAD and a large spot/target following in our shop.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I was worried they were taking into account already, so when they say 30-70, they meant the lightest was 40, but could be turned down to 30. 

From just studying specs it seems like the HavocTec would be the best choice if she used a release. It has the speed of an Ultratec but is less of a reflex design AND has more brace height. The shorter limbs should not matter if a release is used. But yet there is no buzz whatsover on the Havoctec. No one seems interested in it. I don't understand if there is a good reason for this or if people just jump on the bandwagon of the Ultratec because the sponsored shooters use (i.e. are given) it.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

*Havoctec*

I would definetly look into a havotec, first off it's lighter by 10 oz than an ultratec, and it comes in the same limb - xt2000. The brace height is almost the same, and their is no difference in speed between the two. The reflex geometry is a little more forgiving on the havotec, and for a new shooter that's huge.

I can't remember what you said her draw length was, but if it is shorter than about 24" or so, and if she is smaller (shorter and light weight) then I think the havotec would be a great choice. 

I personally shoot the Ultratec, and my draw length is 25" and I pull 54lbs. I also shoot recurve and therefore have difficulty with a very short compound bow because of head position in relation to string position (I like to have my nose on the string).

I would suggest having her just hold both of them and see which she likes in her hand - explain the pro's and cons of both and she will be happy with either bow.

Ann


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

She is 26 inches but not very strong. She got tired holding a Genesis which was at most 20lbs but with no letoff. None of the dealers I have visted had an Ultratec and a Havoctec. Well, one did, but it is not a dealer I want to buy from in the end so I don't want to use them.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Yes it will go from 20-30 lbs. My daughter has one on order. When you see in the cataloge "30-70#" That is the weight at the max position.


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

*hello to mass*

so how's the snow maine isn't going to get as much this time its all yours

I don't know much about hoyt poundage I started with a pse spyder because it was inexpensive and I didn't know I would get hooked to archery as bad as I did. I now use that bow for hunting and am looking into a martin cougar for my next 3-d bow. 

anyways thats not why I replyed just wanted to say I hope all of you from mass do the 3-d shoots (do you have the schedule yet) my hubby is from new bedford/fairhaven and his family is still there we plan on going down alot this year to shoot we have heard abouth the large turnouts. and would love to meet you all at some time.

I had planned on going to the shoot at reedy's and at andover but now I have to focus on getting to April and start shooting again. Time is going way to slow.


----------



## fiske98 (Feb 15, 2003)

recommend a 40lb max cause she will gain poundage pretty fast you can get a 40 max down to about 25 to start with, my wife shoots a hypertex at 40lbs and 25 inch draw lenght and its fast about 275, what is the goal of the shooting , indoor, field or 3-d, that should be a help in deciding the ATA of what you decide to buy


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

How is the SierraTec? How much cheaper is it than an UltraTec? The largest difference seems to be all glass limbs, and they are not pre-stressed. Is this much less efficient? I guess it is. If the price is MUCH less I might just get that for her since she is not asking for the bow but rather I want her to simply have it to shoot with me, but only if it is more than $200 cheaper.


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

fiske98 said:


> *recommend a 40lb max cause she will gain poundage pretty fast you can get a 40 max down to about 25 to start with, my wife shoots a hypertex at 40lbs and 25 inch draw lenght and its fast about 275, what is the goal of the shooting , indoor, field or 3-d, that should be a help in deciding the ATA of what you decide to buy *


Oh, I dunno! My 40-50lb bow is set to 40 right now, and it is so far above what she can draw that I don't think she would ever use 40lbs. And the downside to setting it at 25 or 30 is that it will be less efficient than when set to max.


----------



## fiske98 (Feb 15, 2003)

that is true, my wife started at 25 lbs and after about 3 months she was up to about 35, another year later she was at 40 and thats is were she likes it, just my humble opinion, i shoot an ultratech with xy2000/master cams and also a ultratech xt3000 w/command cams i love both of them


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

How tall/strong is your wife? My girlfriend is 5'5" 120lbs.


----------



## fiske98 (Feb 15, 2003)

just about the same, maybe a few lbs more, who knows, think she has a size 6 ring and realls small wrists i know buying bracelets is hard cause they are all too big, hopefully u can find someone that has a bow u could borrow, thats the best way to know for sure


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Mine has a 5 ring. So close enough. Maybe you are right. Maybe the 20-30lb bows are for 11 year old girls.

She drew a 20lb Genesis and fired a few shots. She was tired after 3 shots but it has no letoff. So a 30-40lb with 65% letoff would have a hold weight of between 10.5 and 14. I can believe that would be comfortable. And then I could use it for indoor target practice


----------



## fiske98 (Feb 15, 2003)

what is going to be your primary use for the bow/what type of shooting?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

For her?

We do things together. She got me into Scuba diving. I got her into things I do. I will go to spot and 3D meets and I would like her to join me and shoot as a team. I predict she will not do it on her own. She does other things, like ballroom dance, on her own (with a partner).

She likes to match me. I will have a black Protec. She should have a black target Hoyt of some sort. Ultratec, HavocTec, SierraTec.

I think I will want to use her bow in the house (18 yards) to practice certain things.


----------



## bumblebee5 (Feb 19, 2003)

rsilvers-
I agree with all the previous posters that a 30-40 pound bow will be just fine for your girlfriend. It will feel harder if there's that "hump" to pull over rather than a more even let-off but 30 pounds will feel easy soon enough. 
On a related note, I just upgraded to a new bow (I've only been "seriously" shooting for about 2 months) and the new bow has a nice solid back wall. It is a 2002 Hoyt MT Sport with ZR200 limbs and command cams. My previous bow was also the MT Sport but with the accu-wheels. I wish I had been always using the command cams! At that low of a poundage, the back wall is already going to be a little "squishier" so the nice solid feeling of pulling back should help both her target panic and accuracy. 
Best of luck to you both!

P.S. I'm all about the engagement ring self-education! You go!


----------

